# what gauge wire



## Zum (May 9, 2008)

I see people using 6 gauge wire to connect their trolling motors but once it gets to the trolling motor cable it looks like it goes to a 8or10 gauge wire.Wouldn't that be a weak spot or can I use 8 or 10 gauge wire.Only have to run about 6 feet.


----------



## redbug (May 9, 2008)

I would go with the # 6 wire it is thicker and will not lose voltage the longer the run the thicker the wire should be.

Wayne


----------



## FishingBuds (May 9, 2008)

redbug said:


> I would go with the # 6 wire it is thicker and will not lose voltage the longer the run the thicker the wire should be.
> 
> Wayne




correct!


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2008)

ok,ill do that...
The wire that comes from the trolling motor is messing me up though..,it doesn,t look like it is 6 gauge,maybe 8/10 gauge.
Thought that might be a weak point thats all.
Thanks again


----------



## FishingBuds (May 9, 2008)

Zum said:


> ok,ill do that...
> The wire that comes from the trolling motor is messing me up though..,it doesn,t look like it is 6 gauge,maybe 8/10 gauge.
> Thought that might be a weak point thats all.
> Thanks again



understand, I thought that TOO. you'll be fine, just use 6 and I know a guy that uses 8 and so far he's fine too.


----------



## Zum (May 10, 2008)

6 it is...thanks


----------



## Popeye (May 11, 2008)

Whatever you do... don't try to guess a wire gauge by the outside diameter. Different manufacturers use different thicknesses of insulation. So if it looks like 8, it could actually be 6 with thin insulation. If you really gotta know, get a wire gauge.


----------



## seaarc (May 18, 2008)

Ya know I'm having the same issue. I don't understand why the trolling motor says to use 6 gauge wire to hook it up but then they put 8 gauge on it. Also try going to find one of those t/m plug/recepticle's with 6 gauge pigtails on it. All I could find is 8 and 10 gauge. So I plan on running 6 gauge from the battery to the 8 gauge plug/recepticle to the 8 gauge wire on the tm. Seems silly to step it down like this but that's what they put on the tm. :? 

What's yall's thoughts on this?

Dave


----------



## Gamefisher (May 18, 2008)

You could disconnect the wire from the motor and replace the whole length with 6 ga. As you increase the length of a wire, you increase the load, which = wasted energy/heat/fire hazard. So it is a good idea to go to a larger gauge when switching to a longer wire. For the stock wire, 8 or 10 may have been just enough for the length of it.


----------



## Ron42261 (May 24, 2008)

Glad you posted about this
Ive tried to get some info. here on wiring with no luck my post died.
I had bought 10 gauge for my trolling motor .After reading this post I looked through my Min Kota manual and it says -use 6 guage wire to extend power lead.

Thanks might have saved my new TM

I was gona use 14 guage and pre wire for my fish finder and lights & acc.
maybe I had better can buy my fish finder.

Anyone know Electrical????
Thanks Ron :shock:


----------



## Ron42261 (May 24, 2008)

Another thing my trolling motor calls for a 50 amp. manual reset circuit breaker.

I called and called and called trin to find one -heck Ill just go to Bass Pro


----------



## redbug (May 24, 2008)

Ron you should be able to find 50 amp marine breakers on many web sites if you don't want to go to bps just do a search 

Wayne


----------



## Ron42261 (May 24, 2008)

Hey thats OK
about 1 1/2 drive to BP for me .My vaccation started today and Im goin fishin [-o< .
I picked up 
a 50 amp.breaker
2- 4 gauge 32in. battery cable assembly 
1- Terminal strip
2- Led utiltiy strip lights , amber
2- on off illuminated switches 16 amp ,for the strip lights 
3-el cheapo light summer Bass Pro caps :mrgreen: 

All I need now is a battery shelf , hold down , install wiring,peadstals / seats, plumb gas tank & mount TM. 
My new seats hasnt made it yet but will use my old ones in a pinch.
Maybe Monday [-o< Ill get her wet.
Ron


----------



## seaarc (May 26, 2008)

Ron,

I'm running 12 gauge for all of my other stuff.

Dave


----------



## Pil9rotten (May 27, 2008)

I just went through the same thing after upgrading to a 24 volt Motorguide. A primary concern when installing lengths of wire is voltage drop. The amount of voltage lost between your batteries and your trolling motor can be significant. Improper selection of wire gauge can lead to an unacceptable voltage drop at the trolling motor receptacle. This voltage drop makes the motor work harder to power itself resulting in overheated wires and connections. The harder the motor works, the less efficient it is and the more it heats things up. 

Contributing factors to voltage drop are: Distance between the battery and trolling motor, number and quality of splices or connections, corrosion and size of the wire. Heat will build up at connections or splices because these areas offer the most resistance which is why we always read about melted plugs, chances are that the wire was never swapped out to a larger gauge. 

Make sure all of your connections are well insulated. I always crimp and solder when I can, then coat with liquid electrical tape and waterproof shrink tubing.

If your motor was connected directly to the batteries, the motor wires would be fine. But nobody has batteries up front. The goal is to deliver all 24 volts and available amps to the receptacle. The motor wire will not have to work harder so heating will not occur. 

I bought 6 gauge tinned (marine grade) bonded wire from Cabela’s for $2.79 per foot. Bonded wire has both negative and positive wire bonded together side by side. This makes it easier to pull your cable and makes for a cleaner install. I will have the connectors put on by a battery or welding shop to ensure the connections are right. Also don’t forget to add a 50-60 amp inline circuit breaker about 3 feet after the batteries.


----------



## Waterwings (May 27, 2008)

Good post, and welcome aboard! 8)


----------

